# TWRP?



## nicklovell23 (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone know if there is a twrp recovery for our tab?


----------



## pvtjoker42 (Sep 13, 2011)

Nothing "official" from TWRP, and I haven't seen anyone attempt to port it.. so no love for us Tab users.


----------

